# My new mice



## bexs (Aug 21, 2011)

So after spending ages persuading my other half I needed some mice he finally gave in!  So here's my four new ladies!

First up this is Tarragon. Only one pic of her because she didn't want to sit still!










This is Dill



















This is Chive who is constantly in the food bowl!



















And finally this is Parsley


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,so sweet! Congrats on your new meeces!


----------

